# Qual será a cidade menos chuvosa de Portugal?



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2019 às 13:26)

Qual será a cidade menos chuvosa de Portugal? Alguém sabe?!


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2019 às 15:23)

Assim de repente diria Serpa.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2019 às 16:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Qual será a cidade menos chuvosa de Portugal? Alguém sabe?!


Falando só em cidades, provavelmente será Vila Real De St. António, mas a zona de Alcoutim tem ainda menos precipitação. Este site pode ajudar: https://pt.climate-data.org/
___
Uma vez li que a zona menos chuvosa de Portugal Continental se localizava algures na Região do Douro...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2019 às 16:21)

Nickname disse:


> Assim de repente diria Serpa.


Não sei... Vendo as médias de precipitação, temos isto: 

Beja - 558 mm 
Évora - 627 mm
Huelva - 527 mm 
Badajoz - 447 mm 

Outra hipótese pode ser Miranda do Douro, já que Salamanca tem uma média de 373 mm e Zamora tem uma média de 379 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2019 às 16:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não sei... Vendo as médias de precipitação, temos isto:
> 
> Beja - 558 mm
> Évora - 627 mm
> ...


A Wikipédia diz que Serpa tem uma média de 537 mm. 
https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serpa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2019 às 17:47)

@joralentejano É bem possível que seja Vila Real de Santo António. De acordo com esse site, a média de Vila Real de Santo António é de 483 mm. E Alcoutim tem uma média de 482 mm. 

De acordo com o mesmo site, Miranda do Douro tem uma média de 529 mm. De facto, não é a cidade menos chuvosa de Portugal.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2019 às 17:49)

Segundo o atlas climático da península ibérica, é Mértola com 406,9 mm, seguida de Vila Real de Santo António com 478,3 mm


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @joralentejano É bem possível que seja Vila Real de Santo António. De acordo com esse site, a média de Vila Real de Santo António é de 483 mm. E Alcoutim tem uma média de 482 mm.
> 
> De acordo com o mesmo site, Miranda do Douro tem uma média de 529 mm. De facto, não é a cidade menos chuvosa de Portugal.


Não tenho dados para 1971-00, mas em 1961-90 a média para Miranda do Douro era de 561 mm, nem sequer é a mais baixa da região, Mirandela é bem mais seco, para o mesmo período tinha a normal de 512 mm. Sagres ainda é o que se aproxima mais dos valores mais baixos, com um valor 1971-00 de 496 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2019 às 18:59)

Eu diria Mértola.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Ago 2019 às 23:20)

A região do vale do Rio Côa penso. Precipitação por lá é só quase mesmo dependente das trovoadas de verão pois as frentes de inverno raramente chegam significativas à região.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2019 às 23:36)

c0ldPT disse:


> A região do vale do Rio Côa penso. Precipitação por lá é só quase mesmo dependente das trovoadas de verão pois as frentes de inverno raramente chegam significativas à região.


Não sei...
De acordo com o site indicado pelo @joralentejano, temos isto: 

Freixo de Espada à Cinta - 702 mm
Mogadouro - 738 mm
Torre de Moncorvo - 802 mm
Vila Nova de Foz Coa - 835 mm 
Almeida - 875 mm
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo - 858 mm
Vila Flor - 899 mm
Mêda - 1058 mm 

É provável que possam haver lugares com menos de 702 mm de média, mas não me parece que seja menor que os 482 mm de Alcoutim. 

Se fosse em Castela e Leão, já seria outra história. Como é em Portugal, é muito pouco provável...


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2019 às 23:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não sei...
> De acordo com o site indicado pelo @joralentejano, temos isto:
> 
> Freixo de Espada à Cinta - 702 mm
> ...


Isso são interpolações. Para saber valores médios aproximados, serve. Para ver extremos pontuais, não. De qualquer modo, como já disse, Mértola tem uma média bem mais baixa que esses 482 mm de Alcoutim


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2019 às 23:57)

A zona do cabo Raso também consegue ser bastante seca.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2019 às 11:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> A zona do cabo Raso também consegue ser bastante seca.



Sim o cabo Raso tem uma média anual entre os 300-400 mm. 
Não estou a conseguir encontrar um mapa da distribuição da precipitação anual do concelho de Cascais, assim partilhava no post.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2019 às 12:22)

c0ldPT disse:


> A região do vale do Rio Côa penso. Precipitação por lá é só quase mesmo dependente das trovoadas de verão pois as frentes de inverno raramente chegam significativas à região.


Sim, concordo, se tivermos a falar de zonas, penso que a zona do vale do côa deve ser a mais seca em Portugal continental, seguindo-se provavelmente o interior do baixo Alentejo.


----------



## MSantos (5 Ago 2019 às 12:28)

O local menos chuvoso de Portugal deverão ser as Ilhas Selvagens, já em Portugal Continental talvez as ilhas Barreira da Ria Formosa no Algarve.

Entre as sede de Concelho talvez seja entre Mértola ou Alcoutim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2019 às 13:24)

MSantos disse:


> O local menos chuvoso de Portugal deverão ser as Ilhas Selvagens, já em Portugal Continental talvez as ilhas Barreira da Ria Formosa no Algarve.
> 
> Entre as sede de Concelho talvez seja entre Mértola ou Alcoutim.



O local mais seco é a Ilha Deserta que pertence a Faro. 

Logo, não deverá andar muito longe das Ilhas Barreira, diria mesmo que pode ser Olhão. Praticamente, Olhão está sempre em último em termos de precipitação no Algarve.

As frentes, ás vezes morrem aqui e ressuscitam em Tavira. Os episódios que trazem mais precipitação, são as trovoadas e o vento de SE.

Eu cá voto em Olhão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Ago 2019 às 13:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu cá voto em Olhão.



Olhão - 501 mm
Tavira - 490 mm
Vila Real de Santo António - 483 mm
Castro Marim - 483 mm

Eu sei que são valores interpolados, mas Olhão não me parece que seja a cidade menos chuvosa de Portugal...


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2019 às 14:19)

Posso ter sido iludido pelo título do post, mas o lugar menos chuvoso de Portugal são as ilhas Selvagens, nem sequer há dúvidas. Eu estava a pensar em cidades, ou pelo menos, sedes de concelho, como foi dito


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Ago 2019 às 14:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Posso ter sido iludido pelo título do post, mas o lugar menos chuvoso de Portugal são as ilhas Selvagens, nem sequer há dúvidas. Eu estava a pensar em cidades, ou pelo menos, sedes de concelho, como foi dito


Não estás de facto iludido, o título do tópico é mesmo sobre as cidades menos chuvosas de Portugal.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2019 às 14:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim o cabo Raso tem uma média anual entre os 300-400 mm.
> Não estou a conseguir encontrar um mapa da distribuição da precipitação anual do concelho de Cascais, assim partilhava no post.


Sim, mandei um email ao IPMA e perguntei se poderiam disponibilizar dados da precipitação média anual da estação do cabo Raso, vamos ver.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Ago 2019 às 15:03)

Outra zona bem curiosa a nível da precipitação é a zona de Sagres. Como é um "promontório" plano e baixo rodeado de mar, há pouco efeito orográfico, logo a vila de Sagres está entre as mais secas do país. 
De acordo com os dados deste sítio, a média de precipitação em Sagres é de 465 mm. Ou seja, abaixo de Vila Real de Santo António. Pode bem ser uma das localidades menos chuvosas de Portugal.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2019 às 15:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim, mandei um email ao IPMA e perguntei se poderiam disponibilizar dados da precipitação média anual da estação do cabo Raso, vamos ver.



Vi num relatório sobre  climatologia, que a precipitação média anual no período de 10 anos 1998 a 2008 da estação do Raso rondava os 300 mm, valor impressionante, muito baixo mesmo.
Boa, depois partilha os dados.
A referida estação é relativamente "recente" , foi instalada em 1995.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2019 às 15:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Outra zona bem curiosa a nível da precipitação é a zona de Sagres. Como é um "promontório" plano e baixo rodeado de mar, há pouco efeito orográfico, logo a vila de Sagres está entre as mais secas do país.
> De acordo com os dados deste sítio, a média de precipitação em Sagres é de 465 mm. Ou seja, abaixo de Vila Real de Santo António. Pode bem ser uma das localidades menos chuvosas de Portugal.


http://meteo-climat-bzh.dyndns.org/listenormale-1971-2000-1-p175.php
Este site (atenção que demora muito a abrir) possui dados de poucos lugares, mas parece-me bastante completo e fidedigno



jonas_87 disse:


> Vi num relatório sobre  climatologia, que a precipitação média anual no período de 10 anos 1998 a 2008 da estação do Raso rondava os 300 mm, valor impressionante, muito baixo mesmo.
> Boa, depois partilha os dados.
> A referida estação é relativamente "recente" , foi instalada em 1995.


São 23/24 anos de dados, o IPMA tem normais de estação com períodos menores, Castelo Branco tem normal 1971-00 apesar de a estação ser de 1985, por exemplo


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2019 às 15:38)

Ah, se contarmos apenas cidades/sedes de concelho, mas contarmos com as ilhas, o Porto Santo não dá hipóteses a ninguém: 355,3 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2019 às 19:52)

Já estive a fazer mais umas pesquisas, e não há dúvidas de que a *cidade* menos chuvosa de Portugal é Vila Real de Santo António (482 mm anuais).
Já a capital de concelho menos chuvosa é Vila Baleira, no Porto Santo (355 mm anuais).


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Ago 2019 às 21:46)

Cabo da Roca tem 476 mm das normais de 41-70. Info pág 7


----------



## frederico (19 Ago 2019 às 23:16)

Na antiga normal 61-90, os valores eram mais ou menos estes:

VRSA: ~490 mm
Faro: 524 mm
Tavira: 570 mm

Na normal 41-70 Faro e VRSA têm menos de 500 mm e Tavira tem mais de 550 mm. Há uma normal do início do século que tem menos de 300 mm para Albufeira. No caso do Algarve a cidade mais seca deverá ser Vila Real de Santo António ou Albufeira, mas a povoação mais seca poderá ser Sagres.


----------



## frederico (19 Ago 2019 às 23:21)

Por outro lado é preciso ter em conta que o vale do Guadiana é mais seco que o Algarve... Serpa por exemplo tem em média menos 100 mm de chuva por ano que Faro, e menos 150 mm em relação a Beja. Mas para oriente a precipitação volta depois a aumentar devido ao efeito orográfico das serras de Aracena e da metade sul da Estremadura espanhola. Portanto as povoações dos concelhos de Mértola ou Serpa perto do rio ou de ribeiras também têm valores de precipitação baixos.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Ago 2019 às 23:46)

O vale do Guadiana, em termos de continente, será sem dúvida uma das zonas menos pluviosas. O eixo Moura-Serpa-Mértola é bastante seco (isto a "olhómetro"). Outro aspeto que merece destaque é o regime irregular das chuvas. Por vezes lá ocorrem uns períodos (por vezes apenas um dia ou dois) de chuvas intensas - quase sempre em situações de instabilidade atmosférica - e depois voltam longos períodos secos, mesmo durante o inverno.
Obviamente que isto é uma análise empírica e baseada na falível memória meteorológica. Mas quando faço o exercício de comparação das minhas "vivências climáticas", i.e., Beira Alta (Viseu e Manteigas) e Litoral (Aveiro), esta é a zona mais _sufocantemente _árida em que já vivi... o que não é de admirar, mas não deixa de ser notável.


----------



## frederico (20 Ago 2019 às 00:04)

Há uns anos vi um estudo sobre trovoadas em Portugal, o sudeste alentejano era da zonas do país com mais dias de trovoada. Em estações de transição a serra de Aracena é um ninho de células, que afectam os concelhos de Mértola, Alcoutim, Serpa, Barrancos, Moura. Infelizmente esses eventos são cada vez menos frequentes, recordo-me de meses de Setembro ou Maio extraordinários nos anos 90, com as células a chegar ao litoral ao final da tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Ago 2019 às 08:49)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O vale do Guadiana, em termos de continente, será sem dúvida uma das zonas menos pluviosas. O eixo Moura-Serpa-Mértola é bastante seco (isto a "olhómetro"). Outro aspeto que merece destaque é o regime irregular das chuvas. Por vezes lá ocorrem uns períodos (por vezes apenas um dia ou dois) de chuvas intensas - quase sempre em situações de instabilidade atmosférica - e depois voltam longos períodos secos, mesmo durante o inverno.
> 
> Obviamente que isto é uma análise empírica e baseada na falível memória meteorológica. Mas quando faço o exercício de comparação das minhas "vivências climáticas", i.e., Beira Alta (Viseu e Manteigas) e Litoral (Aveiro), esta é a zona mais sufocantemente árida em que já vivi... o que não é de admirar, mas não deixa de ser notável.



Já estive na região de Alicante e de Almería e aquilo é muito estranho, pois estou habituado a bastantes dias de chuva e de céu nublado no Inverno e ali há anos em que não cai uma pinga.

A rambla de Tabernas é a zona mais seca da Europa, com uma média de precipitação de menos de 150 mm. É de facto um deserto, e muitos filmes de Hollywood foram filmados ali.

No entanto, grande parte do Levante espanhol é incrivelmente seco, com uma média inferior a 300 mm.

A região do Vale do Guadiana é a nossa "Costa Mediterrânica", com uma precipitação bem superior à de Tabernas mas, mesmo assim, muito inferior à média nacional. Mértola tem uma média de 406 mm, segundo as informações do @N_Fig.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2019 às 10:14)

No mapa de precipitação em Portugal (apenas para o continente) de Suzanne Daveau, com a normal 1931 – 1960, a região mais seca encontra-se no norte interior, nomeadamente no vale do rio Coa. Com valores de 200 / 300mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2019 às 22:17)

Zona não povoada, mas que me parece de uma secura expressiva, é a Ponta de São Lourenço na Ilha da Madeira.
Das zonas que eu conheço é aquela que se afigura mais seca de Portugal. Muito árida.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2019 às 00:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A região do Vale do Guadiana é a nossa "Costa Mediterrânica", com uma precipitação bem superior à de Tabernas mas, mesmo assim, muito inferior à média nacional. Mértola tem uma média de 406 mm, segundo as informações do @N_Fig.


Segundo eu, não, segundo o Atlas Climático Ibérico, do IPMA e da AEMET  Tem, para além dos valores mais baixos de precipitação da Península, os mais altos também, e o mesmo para a temperatura, assim como os anos mais quentes/secos/frios/chuvosos, montes de informação útil


----------



## frederico (24 Ago 2019 às 19:14)

Recordo-me de ver há uns anos as normais para Mértola e Serpa, para o período 62-90. Mértola tinha cerca de 520 mm, mas Serpa tinha cerca de 450 mm, e Beja 580 mm, Martinlongo tinha 540 mm. Estes valores caíram notoriamente nos últimos 20 anos. Mértola ainda apanha alguma coisa que entra em terra pela costa do sotavento algarvio, daí Serpa ser mais seca. Martinlongo está numa posição onde leva com os restos das frentes de Noroeste ao embaterem no Caldeirão, a Sul da vila, e com os restos de frentes que entram pela costa algarvia, enfraquecidas pela passagem pela serra do Caldeirão. A zona mais seca estará junto ao Guadiana a norte de Mértola e nas ribeiras adjacentes.


----------



## AnDré (25 Ago 2019 às 22:13)

Segundo as normais 71-00:

Mértola (cidade) (29m): 406,9mm
Mértola (Vale Formoso) (190m): 475,6mm
Vila Real de Santo António (11m): 478,3mm
Sagres (40m): 485,4mm

Na Peninsula Ibérica, a estação de Faro de Cabo da Gata tem uma média anual de 152,2mm.


----------

